# Newest Additions



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Just got this pair of Pelvicachromis pulcher (Kribensis)

Put them in a 37 gallon setup. They get to top speed and stop on a dime and then reverse. It is quite amusing to watch them fix up their little caves by moving the substrate around. They seem to get along quite well.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a pair of these in a 20g and 1 in my 55, they are just great. Nice colours when in spawning garb also.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice they are cute, nice colors.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks, I'm really digging them... they are still not settled in and I've rearranged the decor too much for my liking hehe but they are adjusting nicely I think and we are enjoying them very much.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I came home today to find that my female has excavated her cave. She has eco complete piled in front of the entrance so much so that she has to turn side ways ti enter the cave and is as I write this trying to coax the male into the cave 

When she came out to eat tonight every time the male went near her she started to quiver and turn a nice golden colour. Very neat


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh nice, if she is doing that it won't be long before it gets real fun.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

Could you post a picture that shows a little more of the tank? It might help me better set up my tank

Thanks
Ross


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Certainly I can try and get a better shot of the tank. I'll post one up as soon as I can.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thats cool good luck


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

You can see the male on the left side and the female is in that flower pot to the left of him. There is another flower pot that you can't see behind the middle rock and to the left of the bigger pot with hole in it. I tried to give them 4 caves 2 flower pots cut in half, a bigger vase with a hole in it and on the right side the driftwood is a nice little cave. Ecco complete and all live plants.

The male just hangs out in that left section waiting to see his kids lol.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Today we have free swimming fry! The kids are so excited, what a way to start the March break for them!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very cool,its exciting to have new fry. You tank looks good to.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Pat, it is very cool to see that is for sure. I hope all goes well but so far so good. I'm feeding them with a turkey bastor with Hikari First Bites.


----------



## Grafix Ink. (Mar 12, 2009)

wow thats great...


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

FishyCracker said:


> Thanks Pat, it is very cool to see that is for sure. I hope all goes well but so far so good. I'm feeding them with a turkey bastor with Hikari First Bites.


Cool frozen brine shrimp is good to I just mush it between my fingers.


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

I have frozen brine shrimp but thought it was too big for them. I was going to buy some frozen baby brine shrimp but maybe I'll try as you say and mush the brine shrimp up.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know how I missed this

congrats, hope all goes well 

Ross


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Ross, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

FishyCracker said:


> Thanks Ross, I'll keep you posted.


that would be great 

also thanks for posting the full tank shot

for some reason I'm not recieving the update emails doe this thread and all other threads for that matter, that's why I missed your updates.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 5, 2009)

Just wondering... Where did you buy your Eco Complete and your two fish. They are very beautiful and congrats on the fry!


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

If you were asking my, I got the fish from big al's, the eco complete also came from big al's. check out the classified section, there was somone willing to give someo of these away just the other day.

FishyCracker how are the fry doing?


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry I missed these recent posts. I got my eco complete from Big Al's as well and I got my kribs from a friend.

My fry are all gone I gave them to a friend about 10 days ago or so and guess what happened now. Just 15 mins ago my son started screaming that we have babies! Sure enough we have a fresh new batch of fry now. It sure didn't take long. This will be their second batch now. The first batch I was very surprised at how well the mother and father took care of the fry.


----------

